# See if you can read this



## Phantom (Jun 7, 2014)

Don't say what it is just say yes or no


----------



## Falcon (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, but it took a few seconds.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2014)

Sunny said:


> Yes, but it took a few seconds.



Same here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Ina (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Lynda (Jun 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## marinaio (Jun 7, 2014)

Too easy!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 7, 2014)

"Yes or No".


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes I can read it.


----------



## Raven (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes for me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Misty (Jun 7, 2014)

Me too


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 7, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> "Yes or No".



...to clarify, Yes is my answer....but the directions said  "just say yes or no".


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## Phantom (Jun 27, 2014)

Phantom said:


> ha ha ha Had your humor pills already ??



oops I think I meant  





> ...to clarify, Yes is my answer....but the directions said "just say yes or no".


----------



## Mollie (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes I can read it as well.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes.  Reminds me of a test I got once at a doctor's office.  I was supposed to tell her all the numbers I could see on the page and the page had very faint pastel colors with numbers hidden on them.  At the end of the test she was able to tell me that I was a bit dehydrated and that is why I could not see some of them - which was the case because I had been without a drink of water all day waiting in her lobby!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2014)

SO,  What is the point of this thread?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## Michael. (Jun 27, 2014)

.
Most people will be able to read it if they move their head slowly from left to right / right to left / several times.

It is one of many optical illusions doing the rounds.
---------------------------------------------------------

*This one is much more difficult and it takes a little practice to master the skill

What is hidden within this picture?

*

.​


----------



## tinytn (Mar 26, 2016)

*Letters*


----------



## Lon (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Manatee (Mar 29, 2016)

Si Amigo.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 7, 2016)

I can read it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 7, 2016)

That's really cute, I need a pillowcase like that.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes


----------

